# Help crating 9.5 week old puppy



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I just got a male baby pug puppy last night. When Ruby was a baby I had no trouble putting her in her rate for bed at night, and she didn't whine, cry, or complain. As soon as I put Oliver in it for the first time last night he started freaking out crying and barking. So I took the top of the crate off and the door off and let him semi sleeping in my bed. This morning I put him in the big crate to pee, and I was waiting for him to poop too but he started crying and barking in the big crate too, and I was right outside the door. 

How on earth do I get him to calm down in the crate? I have to go into work for 3 hours tomorrow (have a client I can't cancel) but then I'm coming right back home and took Tuesday Wednesday and Thursday off from work to be home with him. But I'm worried he is going to bark and cry the whole 3 hours, and when he barks in another room, Ruby will bark back. I can't have a symphony of barks in my apartment lol. Help >.<


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Make the crate the best place in the world. From now on its a party every time he goes near or in his crate. Feed him in his crate, throw random treats in there so every time he walks in there is something positive and happy in there. If you have kongs, stuff them with goodies and let him have while he's in the crate. Sit with him while he's in there and give him treats, let him out, then let him go back in and hand him more treats. Finally most importantly make sure he is darn well exhausted before you put him in there and leave for any extended amount of time.

Not sure why you have him pottying in the crate though, that's supposed to be a sleep/eat place. Unless you always want him pottying in his crate?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

No, the potty crate is a different crate. It's the giant dog crate I have and it's just lined with pee pads, which i wanted to make to his play pen when no one is home. His little sleeping crate just has a bed and two chew toys.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

You don't think that will confuse him though? Even being a different crate from his other one? 

You can't really expect a dog to love it right off the bat. Some will of course but I think they are the odd balls of the dog world lol. Like lauren said, make it the best place ever for him, make sure he's tired and should he complain don't give in and let him out to sleep in bed with you, that just reinforces the behaviour. Woof hated the crate at first, I offered "bribes" of toys and treats but the moment you put him in there without a bribe he'd chewing, bark, whine and dig. I let him have at it, didn't even tell him to quit I just left the room and let him get it out of his system. He now willingly will go into any crate any time. I find him in Boone's crate often just having a snooze.

And congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. He is sleeping in his crate right now, but I haven't added the door yet, I'm going to do it one step at a time. Hopefully tonight I can add the door. I totally forgot what it was like to have a puppy. He cries when he's hungry, has to go to the bathroom, and when he's tired, but all the cries sound the same so it's confusing to know what he wants. 

With the "potty crate" I don't think he realizes its a crate, it's a crate big enough for a large breed dog, and it's a wire crate. The one he sleeping in is my cats crate and its enclosed and plastic. 

For tomorrow when I have to leave for work for 3 hours, should I put his little sleeping crate into the big crate, so he has a place to retreat to? Or just keep him in his little sleeping crate?


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

3 hours he could probably handle in the small crate, any longer and I'd think access to his pee pads would be a good idea.


----------



## zontee (Oct 12, 2012)

i would leave him in the small crate and not worry about him crying in it he will tire himself out and go to sleep. he will realize that the crate is safe just give him time he is just scared


----------

